

Tips for the Admissions Test ... to Kindergarten - tokenadult
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/11/21/nyregion/21testprep.html

======
karzeem
I'm a little confused by the quote from Dalton's admissions director: "[Test
prep] is unethical. It completely negates the reason for giving the test,
which is to provide a snapshot of their aptitudes, and it doesn’t correlate
with their future success in school."

If success on their test has a correlation of x with future success in school,
a few hours of test prep shouldn't be able to wreck that correlation —
assuming the test is good.

That said, I'm with her that unprepped/underprepped students are probably at a
disadvantage. But that's a problem with standardized tests in general, and
it's an extremely tough one to fix.

